# [1st Install] Problemi con SCSI @ GRP [Risolto]

## Truzzone

È la prima volta che scrivo in questo forum dopo aver fatto + ricerche senza risolvere il mio problema.    :Crying or Very sad: 

Ho una scheda scsi pci, a cui ho collegato lo scanner scsi e dopo aver seguito tutta la guida di installazione passo passo alla fine riavvio il sistema e dopo aver lanciato da grub gentoo, mi appare una schermata simile mentre carica il modulo aic7xxx, x la mia scheda scsi:

[Inizio schermata]

Waiting Queue entries: 0:0 0:0 0:0 0:0 0:0 e via dicendo x 5-6 righe

Disconnected Queue entries: 0:0 0:0 0:0 0:0 0:0 e via dicendo x 5-6 righe

QOUTFIFO entries:

Sequencer Free SCB List: 160  0  0  0  0  0  0  e via dicendo x 5-6 righeù

Sequencer SCB Info:

0  SCB_CONTROL [0X6] SCB_SCSI.........

1                "                         "

2                "                         "

Pending list:

Kernel Free SCB List : 3 2 1 0

DevQ(0:5:0): 0 Waiting

<<<<<<<<<<<<<   Dump Card State Ends    >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

(scsi1:0:-1:-1) Disconnected list inconsistency

(scsi1:0:-1:-1) Disconnected list inconsistency

(scsi1:0:-1:-1) Yikes!! There is a loop in the free list!

[Fine]

E continua con questo loop.

Alcune info:

Ho eseguito l'installazione da cd GRP xkè nn mi arriva l'adsl, con scanner spento.

Se avvio gentoo con scanner acceso o spento, continua a fare loop della schermata che ho ricopiato sopra.... nn so come fare x proseguire con l'avvio del sistema.

Qualcuno ha già avuto questo problema?   :Question:   Come lo ha risolto?   :Confused: 

Grazie x l'aiuto....

Ciao by Truzzone   :Embarassed: Last edited by Truzzone on Tue Nov 04, 2003 9:31 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Truzzone

Up

È la prima volta che installo Gentoo e con le altre distro nn mi era mai successo niente del genere... vorrei tanto riuscire ad avviarla...

Ciao by Truzzone   :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by Truzzone on Fri Oct 31, 2003 3:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Truzzone

Uppino...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shev

Mosso da pietà intervengo anche se non ho molto da dire. Non vorrei ti sentissi trascurato  :Very Happy: 

Hai provato a installare con i live cd gentoo con kernel 2.6? O avviare con il live cd e compilare un kernel 2.6 per la tua installazione (mi par di capire tu abbia già installato il sistema)?

----------

## jdoe

prova prima a disabilitare 'acpi se lo hai messo, conta che però se hai la / sul controller scsi lo devi compilare staticamente non come modulo... a me non ha mai fatto una cosa del genre, sempre aic7xxx

John

----------

## Truzzone

Grazie x le risp...

Ho eseguito l'installazione partendo dal cd boot 1.4, x compilare il kernel ho utilizzato genkernel, xkè nn conosco molto linux, con kernel gentoo-sources.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> prova prima a disabilitare 'acpi se lo hai messo, conta che però se hai la / sul controller scsi lo devi compilare staticamente non come modulo... a me non ha mai fatto una cosa del genre, sempre aic7xxx
> 
> John
> ...

 

Non so se il modulo lo ha compilato staticamente o come modulo il genkernel e non so neanche come compilarlo se fosse "statico"..  :Question: 

Per "/" intendi disco fisso? Io lo utilizzo soltanto per collegare lo scanner che uso raramente, a questo punto che cosa devo fare?

Grazie a Tutti   :Exclamation: 

Ciao by Truzzone

----------

## cerri

Controlla la terminazione, che sia tutto corretto.

Inoltre molti controller non gradiscono l'uso di tutti i canali contemporaneamente.

Infine: la modalita' "UP" non e' tanto ben gradita...

----------

## Truzzone

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Controlla la terminazione, che sia tutto corretto.
> 
> Inoltre molti controller non gradiscono l'uso di tutti i canali contemporaneamente.
> 
> 

 

La terminazione dovrebbe essere corretta, perchè in altre distro non ho mai avuto problemi e ho solo lo scanner attaccato come dispositivo scsi... 

 :Sad: 

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Infine: la modalita' "UP" non e' tanto ben gradita...

 

OK   :Embarassed:  .

Ciao by TruzzoneLast edited by Truzzone on Sat Nov 01, 2003 1:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flocchini

La butto la'... E se provassi ad usarte il modulo aic7xxx_old anziche' aic7xxx ? Il mio (vecchio pero') controller scsi funziona una meraviglia, con il nuovo modulo andava in loop alla grande pero'.

----------

## Truzzone

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> La butto la'... E se provassi ad usarte il modulo aic7xxx_old anziche' aic7xxx ? Il mio (vecchio pero') controller scsi funziona una meraviglia, con il nuovo modulo andava in loop alla grande pero'.

 

Se dopo aver caricato il modulo in automatico dopo l'avvio del cdrom come faccio a toglierlo? Per mettere quello vecchio basta fare così:

# modprobe aic7xxx_old

Giusto?

Grazie..   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Very Happy: 

----------

## flocchini

Non ho capito molto di cio' che mi chiedi...  :Shocked: 

Cmq devi compilare il modulo aic7xxx_old.o e aggiungere "aic7xxx_old" in /etc/modules.autoload , commentando il caricamento di "aic7xxx" con #

----------

## Truzzone

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Non ho capito molto di cio' che mi chiedi... 
> 
> Cmq devi compilare il modulo aic7xxx_old.o e aggiungere "aic7xxx_old" in /etc/modules.autoload , commentando il caricamento di "aic7xxx" con #

 

Siccome nn conosco molto linux e non so come fare quello che hai detto, potresti elencarmi (sinteticamente) i passi da fare? In pratica devo ripartire da zero quindi puoi elencarmi i passi da seguire per cambiare il modulo che viene caricato in automatico quando faccio il boot da cd?   :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Siccome nn conosco molto linux e non so come fare quello che hai detto, potresti elencarmi (sinteticamente) i passi da fare?

 

Imho ti è indispensabile la lettura del Kernel Howto. Non farti spaventare dalla lunghezza o dal dover leggere un po' di doc: se vuoi usare seriamente linux, accrescere il tuo livello tecnico e la tua conoscenza non puoi non leggere questo howto. Alla fine saprai tutto ciò che ti serve sapere sul kernel, saprai come si ricompila, con quale procedimento ma soprattutto perchè farai quei determinati passi e cosa stai usando.

"Anche il più lungo dei viaggi inizia con un semplice passo" diceva il saggio. Ebbene, questo è il primo passo che ti consiglio di fare  :Wink: 

----------

## Sparker

Se sai l'inglese, questo howto sul kernel è più aggiornato (ultima versione 2 settimane fa!)

http://en.tldp.org/HOWTO/Kernel-HOWTO/

----------

## cerri

Il kernel howto e' forse la base per iniziare a GUSTARE (non utilizzare, leggi bene  :Smile: ) linux...

----------

## Truzzone

Ho risolto il mio problema togliendo tutti i dispositivi che nn riguardavano aic7xxx_old durante la compilazione facendo:

# genkernel --config

e poi selezionando il sottomenù SCSI support, qui ho lasciato il supporto standard e aic7xxx_old.

Grazie x gli howto me li sono salvati e se avrò altri problemi riguardanti il kernel li leggerò.

Grazie a tutti x il vostro supporto.

Ciao by Truzzone   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

